# DP Safety-Part 2



## Randy_ (Sep 16, 2006)

If you have a DP that requires moving a belt(s) to change the speed, do you unplug the machine to do so?


----------



## jwoodwright (Sep 16, 2006)

I do...
Why?  Basically a $.50 Cent Switch is between Off and On.  I know a couple guys who got hurt.  One lost a Finger tip and the other has 4 Managled Fingers as a reminder.

I may be Over Cautious,  Probally all those years as a Volunteer and then a USAF Firefighter.  Therefore, I unplug all Equipment when I leave the Shop.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 16, 2006)

I shut off The main breaker when I leave the shop


----------



## opfoto (Sep 16, 2006)

Yep..... Only got 10 fingers and I am greedy enough to want to keep them all.


----------



## Jerryconn (Sep 17, 2006)

My DP, Lathe, Radial Arm Saw, Grinder, Oscillating Sander, and a couple of others have a little interlock on the on/off switch, Remove the key and the machine cannot be turned on. So I remove that and do my work then replace the key.


----------



## esheffield (Sep 21, 2006)

I selected "Sometimes" but really "Most of the time" I have one of those lousy HF benchtop deals (look up runout in the dictionary and you'll find it's picture). The power switch doesn't have the interlock, but it's placement makes it a pain to get to and I don't see any way you could hit it accidentally changing belts. In fact, I think the placement is dangerous as I'd had times I needed to shut it down quickly but had to fumble around for the switch. All that said, I know I SHOULD unplug it as stranger things have happened and parts can and do fail. 

BTW, my DP is an older model. Looks like their current ones have the switch (with a key I think) right up front. Mine has the (rather tiny) switch on the left side about 1/2 way back.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by esheffield_
> <br />.....The power switch doesn't have the interlock, but it's placement makes it a pain to get to and I don't see any way you could hit it accidentally changing belts. In fact, I think the placement is dangerous as I'd had times I needed to shut it down quickly but had to fumble around for the switch......



If you are planning on keeping your DP for a while, it might be a little extra work; but you could always install a new switch in a new location.  Radio Shack carries various types of safety switches


----------

